# PLEASE help. Puppy mill???



## coalesce99 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I'm really concerned we may be about to purchase a couple of cockapoos from a puppy mill.

My family and I drove a ways to see some cockapoos. It was a breeder, with kennels. It was at a farm.

When we got there, we first of all noticed that they had WAY more dogs than they were advertising on their site. Their site had 28 different dogs for sale. I'm guessing they had...my wife and I have no idea. They may have had 100. They may have had 200.

So we go in to see the dogs. Long, skinny room. Looked relatively clean. Very loud with barking.

The dogs have little kennels...oh like maybe 5 x 5 feet. Just walled off kind of like a horse stall. Several dogs per kennel. The dogs had a little hole/door to go outside, but we couldn't see what was on the other side.

So we get the two cockapoos out, and carry them over to another building with a bunch of dogs in it. This one reminded me more of what you'd see at a pet store. Dogs in cages.

The two cockapoos we were looking at were...oh my did they smell bad! My coat still wreaks of them. Granted, it had been drizzling cold rain all day.

The woman sets the cockapoos on this little table. Maybe 3 x 3 feet. They don't appear to be malnourished to me. One dog was shaking. Not sure why. The other seemed more outgoing.

We're looking at the cockapoos, which are listed on the site for $150 a piece, and the woman leans over and says she'll take $200 for BOTH of them.

Their site says cash only. They're registered with the ACA, but looking online, that just sounds like code for "puppy mill."

We never actually played with the dogs. They were just up on that pedestal. We pet them.

I don't know what to do here folks. My wife understands my concerns, but she and my sons like the dogs. (We were thinking of getting them both and giving one to my brother-in-law).

My kids will be disappointed...should I just get the dogs despite my reservations? You know, basically like rescue them?

Like I said, my kids will be disappointed, but they'll also be sad if we buy a dog that dies soon.

The site says they have a 24-hour health guarantee. I'm thinking of asking if I can take the dog to the vet for a checkup before we buy them. Also to ask to pay with a check.

I just don't know what to do my friends. Please advise!!!

Thanks!

EDIT: The lady showed us what she said were their parents...but who knows? It may have been two dogs that looked like they could be the parents.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Sounds suspicious to me! I'd also be concerned about how well they have been socialised, this is so important. Is this breeder the only one in your area?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Sounds terrible. I would stay well clear. Everyone loves puppies but it's worth finding healthy puppies. Those poor dogs all of them. 24 hours is not a long enough guarantee for health. These puppies may well be healthy but realistically they are probably not, sadly you won't know this until you commit. I would be more worried about your kids disappointment if either was to become unwell or die. This time of year is notorious for farms. Please be careful, don't get your hearts broken.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I can understand you wanting to "rescue" them, but it could lead to a whole lot of heartache and expense.
The other thing that strikes me about this is their price.... $200 for 2???
You can't even guarantee that they are the cross breed that you are looking for, they could be a whole kind of mix / cross in their parentage.
If this is the first breeder you have seen, go and see and visit others, there is no rush. 
You will then be able to make a more informed choice and decision about which puppy you buy. 
24 hours health guarantee?? It may as well have no health guarantee.
I hope you get to find your puppy soon x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Sounds like a dreadful place, I am not totally against kennels if they are clean and warm and the dogs are still given plenty of care and attention, but how can that number be looked after in that way, they are obviously just churned out in quantity not quality, I know it must be so hard to walk away after seeing the poor little things but the more people buy from them the more they will keep breeding. You should see pups interacting with their mum, they should be well socialized and used to lots of different noises and experiences at this very important early stage of their lives, they could turn out to be wonderful family pets, but equally they could end up having a lot of problems that would not be obvious at this age, I would arrange to go and visit some other puppies as soon as possible so that your family can see the difference, even if you visit a good breeder that has no pups at the moment, hopefully your family would then realise its worth waiting for the right pups. Good luck.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

I think your gut is telling you something here. If you give money to this woman you are supporting the practice to continue and it doesn't sound like something you want to support. I've heard people who have bought a dog which has died a week after coming home or gone blind later - it's not a myth, these things do happen. You could have these dogs for 15 years, although the cost of the dogs is very cheap, the cost of looking after health problems could be huge. Better to pay more at the beginning and know the dog has been tested. As others have said your kids would be far more disappointed if their puppy died or was ill. Also if you feel they won't have been well socialised that could also affect the dogs future behaviour 

I understand the feeling of wanting to rescue them and it must be very difficult but if it doesn't feel right I would walk away.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I would just walk away! Sounds like a horrible place. Poor dogs  A 24 hour health guarantee is ridiculous!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I would walk, but I'd also call every vet and animal rescue place around to report what you saw. 100$ for a puppy from a "breeder" sounds very fishy to me.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Keep your money in you pocket and RUN! Those pups will be poorly socialised in that environment. Limited human and parent dog contact will have a huge impact on their development. Time and effort invested in searching for responsibly bred pups will be worth it a hundred fold. Please don't enable these breeders to keep churning out these poor mites.


----------



## Jensen (Apr 23, 2013)

If it doesn't feel right then walk away. It is so hard but that's why good breeders always advise you visit them without your wallet as too often your heart rules your head. Just read some of the sad stories about some of the poos who have gone blind and that will help you make your mind up.


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Please please walk away. Report what you saw to a local vet or animal rescue. If you want to rescue the poor poor dogs there, this is the best you could ever do for them. By purchasing them, you will be funding the puppy farm to continue breeding more puppies!! 24 hour guarantee is the most ridiculous thing I've ever heard! Your poor children will only suffer if your pup becomes unwell, totally not what you want at Christmas time! There are soooo many other good breeders out there. Please for your children's and those dogs sake, WALK AWAY!! X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We bought a puppy from a farm years ago. We got it home and it suddenly yelped in Agony. Had worms coming out of its bum. We rushed it to vet and it had to be put to sleep. We had had the puppy less than 24 hours. It had distemper. We couldn't get another puppy for 3 months minimum. We were all devastated. The place was well known to local vets. We had no idea! It was a collie. Lesson learned. Walk away.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

I don't know where you are as you don't say. But if you are in the US $100 for a cockapoo is way to cheap. We paid $850 for ours and that is the going rate in Florida. I would report this lady to the SPCA. You could get a perfectly good puppy but then maybe not. 

We got our pup from a hobby breeder. I got to see mom and dad. And they lived in her home not a kennel.


----------



## coalesce99 (Dec 14, 2013)

Original poster here. I just want to THANK all of you for your wonderful advice. Bless you! I feel obligated to provide an update (and at this point closure).

So, I really struggled with it Friday night and yesterday morning. We sort of wanted a less-allergenic breed, so just doing some searching I found a reputable rescue group having an event 10 minutes from our house, and they had a "Bichon."

So, my wife and I decided not to go to that breeder. Instead, we went to this event to look at "Lambchop." He proceeded to sit on my wife's lap for two hours.

Suffice to say, we adopted him. My older son has probably said he loves him over 100 times in the 24 hours we've had him. Really lovable little dog. Never seen anything like him, really.

Again, thank you all for your advice. I think we ended up doing the right thing in the end!

Now on to Lambchop, now known as Jake (son #1 named him after the dog in Adventure Time).

What the heck do you guys think he is? I don't think he's full Bichon. His tail looks like a Bichon, but his head looks like...a terrier of some kind? I've been calling him a hybrid. My wife thinks he might be part jack russel. All that really matters though is he's a good little dog.

He has a pink nose and has pink around his eyes.


----------



## coalesce99 (Dec 14, 2013)

By the way, here is a link to that breeder. It's in rural Kansas.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I think you made the right choice! He's adorable and seems very happy and loving! I'm sure he will bring you lots of happiness Not sure what breed he would be but he is super cute!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

He is adorable, congratulations! He looks like a lambchop! If you are curious as to what his genetic make up is there are genetic tests that can be done, just for fun. He reminds me of the dog Snowy in the french Tin Tin comic books. Definitely a bit of terrier in there somewhere. Thanks for getting back to us. It is nice to know this story had a happy ending.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

He is adorable, I agree with your wife he looks half jack Russell half Bichon. Whatever he is I hope he brings your family much happiness, he is a lucky dog.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Congratulations on lambchop / jake joining your family, I'm sure you'll all be very happy together x
Please keep us updated in his settling in, he will be your sons best friend


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

A happy ending for you and your family, which is brilliant.
Don't be a stranger on the site, we'd love to see more of Jake - he certainly looks a character


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

What an amazing Christmas story. Truely heart warming and lovely that you gave that lovely boy a forever home. Just so happy for you all. It's worked out beautiful. Jake is lovely and we would happy to hear how he is getting on! 

Enjoy your Christmas with your lovely new family member!


----------



## Amber (Dec 10, 2013)

You got yourself a beautiful pup. Adopting a rescue is the best thing we all could do. I just recently adopted a beagle and she is just adorable.


----------

